# My Mahindra 4500



## Medic_Steve (Aug 7, 2012)

2003 Mahindra 4500 2wd 400hrs


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice tractor Steve! ..... And surroundings!:lmao:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Looks comfortable..by that I mean controls etc. come to you instead of one reaching etc. for control.


----------



## sodbuster (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a Mahindra 4500 with 450 hours- the problem it is having is the tachometer does not work from time to time. Got a fix? frank.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not familiar with these tractors, but if it's an electrically driven tach, check your connections. Could be a loose connection somewhere.


----------

